# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  рен тв. Чрезвычайные истории. Детский суицид

## асоциал-неудачник



----------


## Pechalka

+1 )))
подростковая жестокость не знает  границ((( это выше моего понимания.

Интересно,а вы тоже в детстве как и я были ангелами во плоти,а потом стали демонами?:-)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Там сказали, что подростки еще не понимают, что смерть это навсегда... странно... а я в том возрасте понимала. Это такие тупые сейчас подростки чтоли? :EEK!:

----------


## nataxxxa

это тупые психологи,которые делают такие выводы.сейчас подростки понимают намного больше,чем кажется.

----------


## Pechalka

Спорный вопрос.
Да,кое-что понимают,но в то же время не понимают,судя по тому что я увидела.Издевки и съёмка на камеру.

----------

